# BBS RK Center caps Needed



## xpcgamer (Aug 30, 2004)

Of course I go out to celebrate my B day last night in my Touring and this morning I am missing one center cap. I tried to mic them but my mic wont fit in inside the rim. I think I saw 71mm but reading around I think they are supposed to be 70.6mm. Where can I can a set. I am planning on calling BBS on Monday but was wondering what your thoughts are on the size.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

xpcgamer said:


> Of course I go out to celebrate my B day last night in my Touring and this morning I am missing one center cap. I tried to mic them but my mic wont fit in inside the rim. I think I saw 71mm but reading around I think they are supposed to be 70.6mm. Where can I can a set. I am planning on calling BBS on Monday but was wondering what your thoughts are on the size.


This is more than likely something that we can get for you. If you'd like me to check on it, just shoot me an email with more details on the wheel (size, width, offset, or the wheel part #) and the cap part # and I'll check on it for you.


----------



## xpcgamer (Aug 30, 2004)

Well the part number is 0924282. Face size is 70mm inner size is 56mm. I have found them thing now is the price. Either the CF/Silver or Black/Silver.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

xpcgamer said:


> Well the part number is 0924282. Face size is 70mm inner size is 56mm. I have found them thing now is the price. Either the CF/Silver or Black/Silver.


We stock them at $18 each for either color, but please use email instead of the forum as this is now a one on one conversation.


----------



## gosee (May 27, 2009)

hey im interested to change my bmw wheel cap to BBS. 

can't find your PM button tho...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

gosee said:


> hey im interested to change my bmw wheel cap to BBS.
> 
> can't find your PM button tho...


I don't offer BBS caps in BMW OE sizes, sorry. The email address is [email protected]


----------

